# the COFFEE Break Cafe



## Lyin Dog

well, the ole' Lyin'Dog is opening a new business. I bought a Coffee Shop on Woodbine Road and will open soon with GREAT Coffee! We're working with *The Drowsy Poet Coffee Company*and will be proudly serving their coffees. They roast everything fresh daily, so it will be served fresher than Starbucks or most other shops. We'll feature every major coffee product offered anywhere.

If it's convenient and you love Great Coffee, please stop by!


----------



## Realtor

Congrats, I hope the best for you.

Still have Steve & Birtha?


----------



## islander lightscaping

Are you located in the same shopping area as Cabela Cabinetry?


----------



## BigFishKB

Congrats, My wife was and will continue to be a faithful Vanilla Latte buyer. When the other owner put it up for sale she wanted me to buy the place so she could get her Lattes for free!!!!! I work at at the 123 FIT Gym next door. I will stop in and see ya as well!!!!


----------



## Lyin Dog

> *Realtor (1/29/2009)*Congrats, I hope the best for you.
> 
> Still have Steve & Birtha?


Thanks & good luck to your business as well!

YES, we still have Steve & Birtha....they are doing very well. Steve is still not a great eater, but is fine.


----------



## Lyin Dog

> *BigFishKB (1/30/2009)*Congrats, My wife was and will continue to be a faithful Vanilla Latte buyer. When the other owner put it up for sale she wanted me to buy the place so she could get her Lattes for free!!!!! I work at at the 123 FIT Gym next door. I will stop in and see ya as well!!!!


Great! I've met Lisa and talked with her several times. I'm going to have to come over and work out. I've been doing the Bowflex & Eliptical thing for several yearsand now with the Coffee Shop,, I don't have time or energy when I come home. If you liked the coffee before, you'll be quite impressed with the improvements. We're passionate about the stuff. We pulled out the Espresso machine the previous owner had - which was a good machine, but it can't make drinks like our new one. Drowsy Poet Coffee is just the best I've ever had. Tomorrow, Bill from Drowsy P will be at our shop installing our machine & our staff will be training at his store all this coming week.

Looking forward to meeting you.


----------



## Lyin Dog

> *islander lightscaping (1/30/2009)*Are you located in the same shopping area as Cabela Cabinetry?


YES, practically next door. I'll be out meeting all of our neighbors in the coming weeks. 

We're shooting for a Pre-opening night to invite Friends, families & neighbors.


----------



## islander lightscaping

Stop by Cabela Cabinetry and say hey to Ron and Bryan, they are good people.


----------



## Lyin Dog

*Stay tuned opening date*


----------



## Lyin Dog

Some great *Coffee* brewin' up soon .....the *Caffeine* rush starts MARCH 2nd!

Come in from <U>March 2nd thru the 7th</U> and say *PFF* for a*FREE *12 ounce cup of House Blend!


----------



## BigFishKB

Cant wait!!! I like free although those vanilla lattes my wife will be buying are gonna cost me!!!!!!


----------



## Lyin Dog

*1 week exactly*. Thanks for any support you can give.


----------



## Lyin Dog

I'd like to thanks those who have come out this week! I've been surprised by the general turn-out. I believe business is going to be good here. 

So, ifI see someone coming in wearing Guy Harvey & Costas - I'll give the PFF salute

THANKS!


----------



## islander lightscaping

I was in the Coffee Break Cafe Friday and I must say Steve you have everything covered for the coffee drinker. I will be in next week to actually try a cup. I must say those danishes were very tempting too. I wish you continued success with your business!


----------



## Lyin Dog

New Billboards go up next week!


----------



## Lyin Dog

Try some ESPRESSO this morning! ....it's good.


----------



## islander lightscaping

Steve I need to come by for some Coffee, hopefully tomorrow!! Have you extended your hours yet?


----------



## Gator167

Great coffee, nice people. Here's that bump I promised :letsdrink

We'll see you guys soon!


----------



## Lyin Dog

Hey, thanks for stopping by and trying our coffee. Its always nice meeting Forum members. Hope to see you again.


----------



## Lyin Dog

We will be open until 10pm on Fridays - This will be our first week to try nights. Hopefully, it will be successful and we can add more nights. Sometimes, we will feature live acoustic music. Come give us a try!


----------



## shakeyjr

Made my routine Friday stop this morning and once again great service and coffee. I tried something new today and don't know what drink it was, but it was great! Thanks Steve!


----------



## Lyin Dog

Thanks for being bold and trying something new. That mystery drink was a vanilla latte. Glad you enjoyed it!


----------



## Lyin Dog

We are experimenting with more night hours....



We are open until 10 pm on Fridays with live music from 7-10pm.


----------



## Lyin Dog

We have live music every Friday night from 7-10pm. Check us out in the Weekender....last page under "PACE/PEA RIDGE" This Friday is Gracie Lowery playing John Mayer covers and more!


----------

